# Another Covid Fail



## Mike Xonox (7 mo ago)

The FDA’s “Future Framework” for Covid Vaccines Is a Reckless Plan ⋆ Brownstone Institute


The “Future Framework” would take the “flu strain selection process” that fails yearly and apply it to future (reformulated) Covid-19 shots.




brownstone.org


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Glad I am in a position I can skip that goo; I feel for those under duress.


----------

